# Rhodes



## Jimmyk68 (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi everyone, I’m just fishing for ideas, and looking for advice. I’m thinking of moving over to rhodes, certainly for most of the year, and was wondering what, if any opportunities their are, for musicians in Rhodes. I am a singer/guitarist and would like to make ends meet doing some work, while over there. Could anyone let me know of any contacts in this line of work? Any assistance much appreciated. 👍


----------

